# Christie Launches Superior Performance Xenolite Lamp Series



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

*CinemaCon demo to highlight improved brightness, power levels*

*CYPRESS, Calif. – (April 16, 2013) –* Christie®, a global leader in cinema projection, today launched a set of four new Superior Performance Xenolite® lamps for its Series 2 Christie Solaria® projectors, ranging from 2kW to 6kW, at CinemaCon 2013. ​ 
The new Christie Superior Performance Xenolite lamps are designed specifically for the Christie Solaria CP2220, CP2230 and the Christie 4K DLP® Cinema projectors. Designed to maximize the brightness and reliability of today’s digital cinema projection solutions, the Christie Superior Performance Xenolite lamp series uses the latest Xenon lamp technology to provide increased brightness, improved stability and a longer life span.​






​​
This increased brightness offers more captivating 2D and 3D experiences, without no reduction to overall lamp performance. In fact, Christie’s Superior Performance Xenolite lamps are not only brighter than previous models, they last 30 percent longer than comparable Xenon lamps while still offering the same extraordinary 99.999 percent in-theater uptime. ​ 
“Exhibitors want to use their lamps for longer periods of time while getting outstanding performance with the lowest possible operating costs,” said Jim Dukes, senior product manager for Christie’s Entertainment Solutions group. “With these new lamps Christie is offering better power and longer-lasting brightness with the cost-effectiveness that exhibitors demand, as befits the leader in cinema projection.” ​ 
*More lumens for less money *​ 
Christie Superior Performance Xenolite lamps leverage the latest in Xenon lamp technology. The new series includes four new lamps: The CDXL-20SP (2kW) and CDXL-30SP (3kW) have an estimated average expected life of 3,500 hours and 2,000 hours and are designed for the Christie CP2220, CP2230, CP4220 and CP4230, with a maximum lumen output from 9,000 to 19,000 lumens. The CDXL-45SP (4.5kW) and CDXL-60SP (6kW) are expected to last for 1,500 hours and 1,100 hours respectively, and are designed to achieve light outputs of 24,000 to 34,000 lumens. ​ 
Lasting up to 30 percent longer than existing Xenon lamps, the new Superior Performance Xenolite lamp series offers 99.999 percent in-theatre uptime reliability, while maintaining brightness for longer periods than current lamps, resulting in a lower total cost of ownership. With warranties of up to 3,200 hours, exhibitors can increase their theatre’s overall profitability by postponing lamp replacements, benefiting from reduced lamp costs and fewer maintenance interruptions. ​ 
Christie Xenolite lamps deliver true representation of color in any cinema environment. They offer stable color temperature, a wide range of power levels, excellent color rendition and a long-lasting performance consistency, with excellent resistance to flicker, ignition difficulty and explosion. All Christie Xenolite lamps are covered under the Christie Xenolite Lamp Champion Warranty. ​ 
_Visit Christie at Booth #2103A, April 15 to 18 to see Christie Superior Performance Xenolite lamps and other technical innovations from Christie. _​ 
*About Christie*​ 
Christie Digital Systems USA, Inc. is a global visual technologies company and is a wholly-owned subsidiary of Ushio Inc. Japan (JP: 6925). Consistently setting the standards by being the first to market some of the world’s most advanced projectors and complete system displays, Christie is recognized as one of the most innovative visual technology companies in the world. From retail displays to Hollywood, mission critical command centers to classrooms and training simulators, Christie display solutions and projectors capture the attention of audiences around the world with dynamic and stunning images. Visit www.christiedigital.com. ​ 
Source: Press Release​


----------

